# Turbo torch vs soft flame



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

I started out learning how to solder with a soft flame, then picked up a turbo and have not set it down yet. Turbo is so much quicker, or at least it seems like it is.


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

are you using mapp or acetlyene?


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Plumbworker said:


> are you using mapp or acetlyene?


 
I use mapp got an acetlyene rig, but got tired of buying half empty bottles


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I go to the welding supply and check each bottle before taking it.

Most from wholesalers are like you say. half empty......


----------



## plumber666 (Sep 19, 2010)

Gotta go with my old Prestolite. Hate turbos. Too loud and too hot. Got a big rosebud I use for 4", but my #5 tip is usually good on that size too.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Soft flame is what I prefer....more control and less chance of scorching the wood or burning the building down.


----------



## greenscoutII (Aug 27, 2008)

Turbo torch for both my MAPP torch and my B-tank rig. It seems counter intuitive, but I feel like I have better control with the faster heating of a Turbo.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Turbo-torch for years at this point. Bought another push button igniting type...should of bought one years ago after seeing how much better the flame and heat is with the new one.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

I use both, depending on what I am working on.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> Turbo-torch for years at this point. Bought another push button igniting type...should of bought one years ago after seeing how much better the flame and heat is with the new one.


 
I got the self igniting tips, I always know where the stricker is.:thumbup:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Turbo-torch here, only thing I've ever used.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Who's still using a torch at all, I thought everyone was crimping and pressing :whistling2:


----------



## Txmasterplumber (Oct 2, 2010)

Choctaw said:


> Soft flame is what I prefer....more control and less chance of scorching the wood or burning the building down.


That's what the insurance is for !


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Been using a turbo-torch for years. The only negative, it's so loud. I have even used a turbo to solder a lead shower pan, but prestolite would be a safer bet, less chance of blowing a hole in lead sheet.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

nhmaster3015 said:


> Who's still using a torch at all, I thought everyone was crimping and pressing :whistling2:



I use mine to start the camp fire when out camping. Guaranteed to start the fire. :thumbsup:


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Self ignite Turbo here. Keep a spare multi turn model with strikers on the truck. Will consider Goss or Lenox when this one eventually goes.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Ron said:


> I use mine to start the camp fire when out camping. Guaranteed to start the fire. :thumbsup:



Used mine to light my charcoal.:thumbup:


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

JK949 said:


> Used mine to light my charcoal.:thumbup:


Try doing that with your crimp tool.


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

easttexasplumb said:


> Try doing that with your crimp tool.


Yeah........ well try pinching one off with your torch


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Pipe Rat said:


> Yeah........ well try pinching one off with your torch


 

ouch sounds painful


----------



## greenscoutII (Aug 27, 2008)

nhmaster3015 said:


> Who's still using a torch at all, I thought everyone was crimping and pressing :whistling2:


Torches? Crimping and pressing? I thought Sharkbites made all of that obsolete......:icon_wink:

Just kidding, just kidding... Relax......


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

greenscoutII said:


> Torches? Crimping and pressing? I thought Sharkbites made all of that obsolete......:icon_wink:
> 
> Just kidding, just kidding... Relax......


 
Theres a good thread push tite or crimp how do you install plumbing:whistling2:


----------



## evilcyrus (Apr 27, 2009)

i love usen pex , but u still gotta solder to get to pex , so sometimes my guys say lets just pex it and i say why we still gotta solder..to start... they say itll be faster and easeir , i say but we got the torch n stuff right here we got solder anyway. then they say sharkbite ,, then i say get one and see how fast u dodge it.. i love ... i use both kinda tips ... depends what i'm solderin maybe one day i'll be able to let my torch collect dust that'll be the day.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

My B tank has been sitting in my garage for a couple of years...
For a couple of years before that it rode around stuffed in the way back corner of the van buried where I could dig it out if I had to but I didn't need it.

I do service so it's not like I'm plumbing a whole house...
Oh wait a minute they use PEX to do that now...:whistling2:

I do like 99% of my sweating work with a handheld self igniting MAPP gas torch screwed onto the end of a yellow cylinder...:blink:

I've got a ceramic fiber fire shield, and a bottle of Cool Gel so nothing ever burns life is good!


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I lug my B-tank for all soldering. I have been meaning to get the Lennox soldering torch. Someone on PZ posted a pic of it. It was in a box-like kit. Looked cool.

When I get a replacement B-tank, a new bottle of acetylene costs $25.00. If I used the little Mapp gas bottles, I'm guessing the cost would be alot more over the long run. I do service as well as re-models. When I did new construction, always used a B-tank.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Redwood said:


> I do service so it's not like I'm plumbing a whole house...
> Oh wait a minute they use PEX to do that now...:whistling2:
> 
> I do like 99% of my sweating work with a handheld self igniting MAPP gas torch screwed onto the end of a yellow cylinder...:blink:
> ...


We could hang.

That's all I use when I'm repiping.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Tommy plumber said:


> I have been meaning to get the Lennox soldering torch. Someone on PZ posted a pic of it. It was in a box-like kit. Looked cool.


Be sure to check out the Goss torches too. Fergie is carrying them now. The tips don't get crazy hot like the others do.


----------



## DIZ (Nov 17, 2010)

Tommy plumber said:


> I lug my B-tank for all soldering. I have been meaning to get the Lennox soldering torch. Someone on PZ posted a pic of it. It was in a box-like kit. Looked cool.
> 
> When I get a replacement B-tank, a new bottle of acetylene costs $25.00. If I used the little Mapp gas bottles, I'm guessing the cost would be alot more over the long run. I do service as well as re-models. When I did new construction, always used a B-tank.


I just got the the Lenox kit. 2 tips, hose, reg, B-tank cover w/storage. Very complete set up and the tips have a new swirl cross internally.......RAD! No idea how to upload pics yet, but take my word that it's a sexy set up.

Mapp + turbo for soldering, Ox/Accet. Lenox for brazing. Both loud and obnoxious, keeps homeowners from hovering.:thumbsup:


----------



## Flyin Brian (Aug 22, 2009)

i just used the turbo torch that has the swirl action just a few hours ago for the first time,that sob sounded like a big jet ready to take off lol,worked well though.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

nhmaster3015 said:


> Who's still using a torch at all, I thought everyone was crimping and pressing :whistling2:



Why do that, I just use sharkbites. :laughing:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Indie said:


> Why do that, I just use sharkbites. :laughing:


Try some of this them damn SharkBites are expensive! :thumbup:










:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

turbo torch, well actually goss but the same thing. I use an a-11 tip on everything but when inside a cabinet. Then i use an a-5


----------



## john_mccormack (Feb 27, 2010)

Redwood said:


> Try some of this them damn SharkBites are expensive! :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A friend of mine asked if I could repipe his indirect for him. It would not have been a problem if he didn't live 1 1/2 hours away, so I had to pass. He hired another plumber that repiped using some kind of "bonding agent" from a tube applicator. The plumber told him it was the new way of soldering. Sure enough, it all leaked, luckily just a weeping that indicated that the "new" way certainly wasn't the best way.


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

house plumber said:


> turbo torch, well actually goss but the same thing. I use an a-11 tip on everything but when inside a cabinet. Then i use an a-5


 thats huge i use a5 for sweating 1 1/4 to 2" i mainly use a a2 or a3 for day to day work inside cabinets etc..


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

I was doing a repipe on a property in pex. They had a bunch of homeowner/handy hack work. They had some of that copper bond putting it together. I could pull the pipes apart with very little force. I couldn't believe that this stuff held.


----------



## Lifer (Nov 23, 2010)

I know for a fact that i am not going to hear the end of this but ... I use a Bernzomatic bs4000 self igniter .. retails for 40 bux and i go through them just as often as fellas using the turbo's...

Be gentle...


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

Lifer said:


> I know for a fact that i am not going to hear the end of this but ... I use a Bernzomatic bs4000 self igniter .. retails for 40 bux and i go through them just as often as fellas using the turbo's...
> 
> Be gentle...


 So do I. I don't care what brand mine is as long as it shoots fire out if it when I want it to. The turbo torch I used to have broke in a couple months. I still have the bernzo going on 2 years. It still works the same as the day it was new. Just don't drop solder in it.


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

RW Plumbing said:


> So do I. I don't care what brand mine is as long as it shoots fire out if it when I want it to. The turbo torch I used to have broke in a couple months. I still have the bernzo going on 2 years. It still works the same as the day it was new. Just don't drop solder in it.


I also have a bernzo, the latest one I have only had for 3 or 4 month's, but the last one lasted 3 years. If you do drop solder in it, unscrew the tip, hold it upside down, take your other retired bernzo and heat it up till the solder falls out.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

plumbpro said:


> I also have a bernzo, the latest one I have only had for 3 or 4 month's, but the last one lasted 3 years. If you do drop solder in it, unscrew the tip, hold it upside down, take your other retired bernzo and heat it up till the solder falls out.


 Yeah i've done that successfully. I've also burned the baffels out of one doing that. I guess it depends on how much solder you've gotten in it.


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

RW Plumbing said:


> Yeah i've done that successfully. I've also burned the baffels out of one doing that. I guess it depends on how much solder you've gotten in it.


The baffles wear out over time from the heat anyway, you can just replace the tip when that happens, but it is almost better just to spend 40 bucks and get a whole new torch


----------



## ckoch407 (Sep 30, 2009)

For running commercial new con copper nothing beats a presto-lilte for producing perfect sweat joints. For repairs where you need a lot of heat fast turbo-torch is good.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Tommy plumber said:


> I lug my B-tank for all soldering. I have been meaning to get the Lennox soldering torch. Someone on PZ posted a pic of it. It was in a box-like kit. Looked cool.
> 
> When I get a replacement B-tank, a new bottle of acetylene costs $25.00. If I used the little Mapp gas bottles, I'm guessing the cost would be alot more over the long run. I do service as well as re-models. When I did new construction, always used a B-tank.


 Tommy ,,, had 3 of those torch tips just quit on me before i gave up and went back to acetylene . Now i carry my little mc tank and stuff around in a mason's bag ,,,, good ole faithful !


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

JK949 said:


> Used mine to light my charcoal.:thumbup:


You beat me to the punch on that one 949, I have a ng BBQ for doing quick hot dogs for the kids. Other than that I cook EVERYTHING on my charcoal weber. An A-10 tip gets my mound red hot in about 20 seconds even in the dead of a Canadian winter. Rock on!


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

JK949 said:


> We could hang.
> 
> That's all I use when I'm repiping.


Maybe when this is all over we can get an apartment together... Lol


----------

